# Memory of IDs and passwords



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

I recently got a new computer. On my old computer, it'd remember IDs and passwords for different Web sites for me---a feature that I really liked. But on this new computer, it keeps asking me to log in every time, even though I've previously checked the box to remember my ID and password on this computer. Is there something that I can do so my computer remembers that for me? Again, simple steps, please! Thanks.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

We need to know what browser you're using first.

I'd recommend Firefox Portable, available free. The nice thing about the portable version is that all related files and settings are conveniently stored in one folder, making it easy to transfer from one computer to another.


----------



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

I log into AOL to get access to the Internet. That's how I surf the Web. So would AOL be my browser?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't pretend to know or understand anything about computers but I am wondering if your new computer is set to dump your cookies after every session. That would do it I think.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

proofer said:


> I log into AOL to get access to the Internet. That's how I surf the Web. So would AOL be my browser?


It's been many years since I've used AOL, so I will let someone else answer that. 

Even if AOL has it's own browser nowadays, you can still use any standalone browser you want.



Bud Cline said:


> I don't pretend to know or understand anything about computers but I am wondering if your new computer is set to dump your cookies after every session. That would do it I think.


It's quite possible. 

That's why we need to know what browser is being used, to tweak the appropriate settings.


----------



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

When I'm logged into AOL, I just use their white search box and the white URL box located on AOL's main page. So AOL just might be my browser. I stay logged into AOL since that's where my email account is.

I don't know if my new computer has been set to dump my cookies after each session. It's possible. When I was answering all these initial questions on the first day of having my computer, I was definitely flying by the seat of my pants and I might have checked that box (if that's how cookies are set up). I'd love to know how to change it so my computer remembers my IDs and passwords.


----------



## Lisa C (Mar 5, 2011)

I use google chrome as a browser and IE when I must. But I use a program called lastpass that works on both, and is web based so even when you get on another computer you can get your passwords.
It also will store address, phone, even cc info. I don't let it store my $ info but I believe I would trust it. I have been using it for several years and would be lost without it.
Sure makes life simple.


----------



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for your ideas. It just seems funny that my old computer stored all my passwords, but this new computer won't. For example, every time that I reply to one of your messages on here, I have to sign in again.


----------



## lcrm__ (Mar 13, 2011)

A cross platform excellent password manager is 1password or roboform.
Both usable on Mac and window.


----------

